# Nail Biting in Cats



## Paco Dennis (Dec 11, 2021)

I watch my two cats clean their claws and realize they are their own manicurists. 







_"For people, nail biting is a nervous habit that must be conquered. For cats, it’s a pretty normal grooming behavior. “Up to a certain level, it is a normal part of feline grooming routines,” explains Dr. Carlo Siracusa, clinical assistant professor of behavior medicine at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine in Philadelphia.

While nearly all cats chew on their claws to a degree, owners should be cognizant of their cats’ grooming behaviors—if the chewing becomes excessive, it could be indicative of other issues."_

4 min read

https://www.petmd.com/cat/behavior/nail-biting-cats


----------



## Judycat (Dec 11, 2021)

Saturday is paw grooming day around here too.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

We cut our cats' claws regularly.  If their claws show when they are retracted, it's time for a trimming!


----------

